# New here



## baby1 (Apr 3, 2012)

Finally made it over here.  Looking foward to contributing to the forums.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 3, 2012)

baby1, welcome to IronMagazine Forums!


----------



## baby1 (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks Prince.  I am fuzo's other half, lol.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 3, 2012)

welcome


----------



## SFW (Apr 3, 2012)

welcome to IM


----------



## returnofthdragon (Apr 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## brazey (Apr 3, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## charley (Apr 3, 2012)

Welcome!!


----------



## S_walker (Apr 3, 2012)

Good to see you here baby


----------



## JillyRev (Apr 3, 2012)

Welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 3, 2012)

Welcome to IM Mrs. FUZO!!!


----------



## baby1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Finally have some more time to get over here.


----------



## dirtwarrior (Aug 29, 2012)

welcome


----------



## BBPowder (Aug 29, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Adrenolin (Aug 29, 2012)

baby1 said:


> Finally have some more time to get over here.


Great to hear! I'll be trying to post some over at your two boards as well, so look out for me.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 29, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 29, 2012)

baby1 said:


> Finally have some more time to get over here.



glad u came back!


----------



## iSteroids (Aug 29, 2012)

welcome great to have you


----------



## Kaval (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey


----------



## ashoprep1 (Sep 11, 2012)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## Heinous (Sep 18, 2012)

Hey


----------

